# Sunday Special - Who wants to be a Millionaire?



## luckytrim (Mar 31, 2019)

Sunday Special - Who wants to be a Millionaire ?
Q & A from the hit show.....
Just like the TV game, if you miss, you’re done !
Highlight between the brackets to reveal the correct  answer...
......... not sure how to handle life lines, so....... you can  look an answer up ONE time.......... you can ask a friend, ONE time......... and  that’s about all we can do in this venue ..

1. – $500 – Which of these is NOT listed as one of Time’s  “ABCD’s of Making a Good First Impression” ?
  a.- Appearance
  b. – Behavior
  c. – Communication
  d. – Drooling
[  d   ]
2. – $1,000 - According to the “Fog Test”, which of these is  fake if you blow on it and the “fog” of your breath doesn’t immediately  disappear ?
  a. – Mahogany 
  b. –a Diamond
  c. – Sterling Silver
  d. – a Wedgewood Vase
[  b   ]
3. – $2,000 – An exception made only for Catholic Queens and  Princesses, ‘Il privilegio del bianco’ allows them to wear what color during an  audience with the Pope ?
  a. – Green 
  b. – Red
  c. - White
  d. – Yellow
[  c   ]
4. – $3,000 – At about 96% per volume, what food has a higher  water content than a watermelon ?
  a. – Pea
  b. – Pumpkin
  c. – Cucumber
  d. – potato
[  c   ] 
5. – $5,000 – The letters in the word ‘Parsed’ can be  rearranged to spell words that refer to all but what ?
  a. – A synonym for curtains
  b. – The way butter is put on bread
  c. – A ford car model
  d. – The last name of the star of TV’s  ‘Blacklist’
[  c   ]
6. – $7,000 – Preserved by the National Archives, the White  House’s first official website has a link labeled “The First Family” that  features pictures of whom ?
  a. – Ron & Nancy
  b. – George & Barbara
  c. – Bill & Hillary
  d. – George & Laura
[ c    ]
7. – $10,000 – Seventeen Magazine recently ranked what author’  film adaptations on its “Cry-O-Meter”, with “A Walk to Remember” topping the  list as a “Full-On Ugly Cry” ?
  a. – Nora Roberts
  b. – Nicholas Sparks
  c. – Jodi Picoult
  d. – John Green
[  b   ]
8. – $20,000- While he once wrote that “one judges by result”,  who is often misattributed as saying “the ends justify the means” ?
  a. – Sun Tzu
  b. – Machiavelli
  c. – Voltaire
  d. – Plato
[ b    ]
9. – $30,000- To avoid sharing his name with another famous  ‘Al’, when he became an adult, Albert Brooks changed his name from what  ?
  a. – Albert Capone
  b. – Albert Einstein
  c. – Albert Camus
  d. – Albert Gore
[ b    ]
10. – $50,000- In a practical application of the so-called  “Concussion Theory”, legend has it Napoleon would fire artillery into the air  hoping his enemies would be what ?
  a. – Blown over by wind
  b. – Struck by lightning
  c. – Rained on
  d. – killed by an earthquake
[  c   ]
11. – $100,000- Hitting the Bookshelves on August 6, 1996,  which of the following was published first ?
  a. – Harry Potter & the Sorcerer’s Stone
  b. – The Hunger Games
  c. – Twilight
  d. – A Game of Thrones
[  d   ]
12. – $250,000- While Marilyn’s is much more famous, who sang  ‘Happy Birthday’ to JFK for his 46th and last birthday at the Waldorf-Astoria on  May 23, 1963 ?
  a. – Julie Andrews
  b. – Natalie Wood
  c. – Grace Kelly
  d. – Audrey Hepburn
[  d   ]
13. – $500,000- Who delivered the less-famous two-hour speech  before Lincoln gave his Gettysburg Address ?
  a. – Edward Everett
  b. – Daniel Webster
  c. – Wendell Phillips
  d. –Robert C. Ingersoll
[   a  ]
14. – $1,000,000- Now used to refer to a cat, the word ‘Tabby’  is derived from the name of a district of what world Capital ?
  a. – Baghdad
  b. – New Delhi
  c. – Cairo
  d. – Moscow
[  a   ]


----------

